# Muzzleloader tackle box



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

With all the new ML hunters posting and hunt prep starting I thought it would be fun to post what we have in our kits. I use a small tackle box and have the following:

-2 cleaning rods
-3 handles (all different, maybe overboard)
-2 packs of caps. 1 loose in a tackle slot, 1 new. 
-quick loaders. I have 2 different kids and a fair number of them
-lots of bullets! At least 2 weights always
-breach plug tool, in case the "hand" twist is too hard
-breach plug wire cleaner (twists around the threads)
-wire to clean breach hole
-powder measure
-all the cleaning tips and brushes you could need
-dry patches and wet patches
-breach grease, super lube, T17, bore cleaner, gun oil
-breach plug O rings 
-couple different cap holders
-cleaning clothes
-glass cleaner (scope)
-777 pellets and Blackhorn.

I use a scope now but keep the removed open sites in there in case a need arose.

It may sound like a lot but it all fits in a small hard tackle box. I feel confident when I go on a hunt that I have what I need to have my firearm in top shape at all times. I take the kit to the range and never have myself asking where _____ is. I also feel this kit would be sufficient for that once in a lifetime hunt.


What do you have in your kits?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That sounds like the same box that I have for my ML that I have been using for over 20 years now. 

I also have the same kind of box set up for my archery set up and a tackle box set up for my rifle cleaning chores. This way all I need to do is to grab the proper tackle box for what ever I am shooting and I am set. 

Good reminder for those that should set up kits themselves.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ditto... I keep my stuff in a 50cal ammo box. I have about everything listed above plus a few more misc tools... oh and a bottle of windex, can of borebutter, bag of 1000 cleaning patches. That entire box goes into my truck for the entire duration of ML season, or when just out shooting. Its the fall back in case I can't deal with whatever situation the stuff in my possibles bag cant fix.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I left out the good ol bore butter.. good call dallan.

Windex?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Windex is the most fantastic smokepole cleaner in existence. It doesn't take more than a lightly damp patch, cuts through gunk, evaporates quickly, your wife wont scream at you for smells when you clean your gun on the kitchen table... 

It also doesnt react with most different types of powders. The worse thing in the world is to use a water based cleaner with BH209, the MFG makes that very clear.

Yea I love the stuff. I bought a travel size shampoo bottle, dumped the shampoo and put windex it in for my possibles bag for field cleaning. I also keep a ziplock with 4-5 lightly damp patches for quick between shot swabs. Been using the stuff for over 20 years and love it.


-DallanC


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I am a big fan of Windex for cleaning my muzzleloader as well - works great, cheap, and easy


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I would have some in the field for between shots, but I only take one....


Hardy har har -_O-


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

On a serious note, I will give it a shot! Great advice, and no matter where you are if they don't sell ML supplies, you can probably find windex.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Or if you are cheap like I am you can mix up your own cleaning solution. 

I use ammonia, white vinegar, and distilled water, or you can substitute rubbing alcohol for the water. I also get the small spray bottles of glass cleaner when I go to the optician to get new glasses and use the empty ones. They only hold a couple of ounces but it is enough for a field kit.


----------

